

Show HN: Open Source Taxes - Mirral
http://opensourcetaxes.com/

======
maguirre
The way firefox renders this website makes it really hard to make a selection
from the dropdown menus

~~~
Mirral
woah! That came as a surprise to us. We had limited time at a hackathon, so we
kind of forgot to cross-browser test and worked on Chrome. Thanks for the
mention! What else do you think could be better?

